# A Big Thank You



## Gillsb (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say what a fantastic site.  I wish I had known of its existence months ago.  My daughter was diagnosed aged 12 in March 97 and although we have coped I must admit it has been a very traumatic and challenging time.  

Have not seen a diabetic nurse since the first 6 months although I have recently been through my GP who was horrified at this.  

The teenage years are proving to be a rollercoaster with hormones and I am just so glad to have actually found a group of such freindly and helpful people who actually understand.

Thank You.


----------



## bev (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Gillsb,

My son was diagnosed 11 months ago and luckily i found this site within a few weeks of diagnosis. I have also found great support and advice from all on here. 
I am fairly shocked that your team have let you do your own thing for so long? I thought the NICE guidelines said that children should have clinic every 4 months. I feel so sorry for you and your daughter - especially as the teenage years are hard enough without the added 'bonus' of diabetes! My son is 11 - so not really hormonal yet. I do hope you get to see your team very soon - it might help your daughter in lots of ways and also you. 

My son was put on a pump 6 weeks ago and he/we love it! Its so much easier to fine tune things than when he was on MDI. Is this something your daughter would be interested in?Bev


----------



## Gillsb (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for your message.  We had a great diabetes nurse for the first 6 months and I never managed to find out what had happened to her.  She used to come out and chat to both Megan and I and it was nice to have somebody to listen.  As Meg's levels have been good, we only see her consultant once every 6 months at the clinic and for the last few visits for some reason there hasn't been anyone else there, although at first there was a nurse and dietician to chat to.  I guess I should have shouted louder but at the time things were ticking along quite nicely so it didn't seem so important.  Having had a rough patch recently though I realised that we do need support, probable me more than her.  

We have talked about a pump between ourselves but as we haven't had anybody else to talk to from the "team" I'm afraid we dont know a vast amount about them.  I would love to know more and will be asking as we now have an appointment next week as I brought the matter to the attention of our GP.  

Megan was interested in a pump but it may sound silly, she was worried that it would be a bit bulky under clothes.  You know how self conscious girls are and she does wear quite a lot of fitted tops.  From your experience with your son, what do you think.  If you can tell me any more about how they work I would really appreciate it.  

Thanks for chatting to me.

Gill


----------



## bev (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Gill,

I am on another forum/list where there are a few hundred parents of type 1 children/teenagers etc and I know that there are quite a few teenage girls who have pumps. I do understand her concerns - its very important at this age to not look different - but there are ways of covering things up. Lots of girls/women insert the canula close to the breast area and wear the pump in their bra! Others have the canula on the top of their thigh and have the pump hidden under the belt area and others like my son dont care a jot and have it on their tummies and stick it in their pockets! But he may be different when he is a bit older and more body conscious etc..

You can get different types of canulas etc that are flatter than others - but the best thing that has happened is that now my son has lots more freedom and we save sooooooo much time by using a pump rather than injections. Literally all you do is enter the carb value of the food and the pump does the rest! Obviously you have to programme all the ratios and correction factors etc and basals - but the pump only needs this one figure - carbs - amazing!

Is your daughter on facebook etc? I know there are a few teenage girls on the other list who may chat to her if she would like?

We have far fewer hypo's and the hyper's are so much easier to control and within hours rather than days!

If your daughter wants any questions answering tell her to put the question on the 'pumpers thread' and there are lots of lovely people who will help i am sure.

Have you joined the other list? 

www.childrenwithdiabetes.com

I think thats the link- i will go and check! What area do you live? I live in Wiltshire - happy to meet up for a coffee etc if you want to talk pumps - or anything else!Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiya

Great you found us.  Sorry this is short but the website for the other email list that Bev was talking about is :

www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org

You can join the email list from the home page.


----------

